# Auditor with 70 points nsw 190



## franktu (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi,
what is an opportunity to receive the invitation from NSW state nomination if my occupation is external auditor and my point is 70 (65+5).
I can summarise my point below
Age: 30 points
Ielts: 10 points 
Bachelor degree: 15 points 
2 years studying in Australia: 5 points
professional year: 5 points
state sponsorship: 5 points
Total: 70 points


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

franktu said:


> Hi,
> what is an opportunity to receive the invitation from NSW state nomination if my occupation is external auditor and my point is 70 (65+5).
> I can summarise my point below
> Age: 30 points
> ...


You should receive one in November buddy! I read on this forum that auditors have received it off late rather than general accountants. So, I am pretty sure there should be one coming soon.


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

franktu said:


> Hi,
> what is an opportunity to receive the invitation from NSW state nomination if my occupation is external auditor and my point is 70 (65+5).
> I can summarise my point below
> Age: 30 points
> ...


Hi can you confirm whether we can claim professional year points for external auditor?

As far as I know from my agent, we can claim PY points only for accounting. (He cited a case of his client whose visa application was turned down!!!)

Also on DIPB website, it clearly says that you can claim PY points only if it is closely related to the same occupation code. Accountants are in 2211 and Auditors are in 2213, which means it is not possible. 

If you are successful in claiming please let me know.


----------



## franktu (Nov 5, 2015)

biriyani said:


> Hi can you confirm whether we can claim professional year points for external auditor?
> 
> As far as I know from my agent, we can claim PY points only for accounting. (He cited a case of his client whose visa application was turned down!!!)
> 
> ...


I think It should be fine to include PY points.
My agent told me there is no problem for doing so


----------



## kash123 (Oct 30, 2015)

hii bro..when did u submit your eoi??


----------



## franktu (Nov 5, 2015)

kash123 said:


> hii bro..when did u submit your eoi??


yeah, I updated it 2 from 23rd of October. I am still waiting for an invitation


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi Guys. I lodged my EOI with 60 + 5 for external auditor on 17-9-2015 for NSW. What are my chances? Really appreciate your inputs..


----------



## kash123 (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks bro...please update when u get invited..


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Hii what are the chances for 55 + 5 points??


----------



## franktu (Nov 5, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii what are the chances for 55 + 5 points??


I dont think there will be any chances for people with 60 points (55+5). I havent received the invitation and my agent told me it will take a few months because there are a lot of people with 75 points, 70 points and 65 points are waiting. Furthermore, there are also many people with 55 points and 7 in ielts are waiting. My advice is trying with ielts again


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Hii what are the chances with 65+5 points for nsw??


----------



## Stormbaby (Dec 5, 2015)

hello, can i claim 5 points of professional year for auditor occupation?
or it is just for accounting occupation?

I need confirmation...
Thanks!


----------

